# AR15 for sale on eBay



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Assault-Weapon-Cavemans-AR15-Assault-Rock-/190781941697

be sure to check out the Q&A section


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

that is funny!


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

thats funny stuff thanks


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Hope he has his FFL for that WMD!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

its funny alright,but whats even funnier is that he's got it sold for about 50 bucks so far haha


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

that is my listing guys. this is (now) a serious auction and i hope the winning bidder realizes that. but rest assured, all proceeds will go to the NRA. :work:

:flag::flag::flag:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome job!


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

I'll give a little green for that. Funny stuff.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

I didn't bid, just asked a question - funny and serious stuff there! Good luck in selling your Caveman AR15 Rock.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That's great stuff.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Good stuff, I just read all the questions and answers funny sh$$


----------



## wrencher (Nov 23, 2012)

It's up to $56.00 now!!

It's only money...... I'll make more!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Whaaaat


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

That is hilarious!

"Is that a Rock River Rock?"......"No I believe it is a LaRock Tactical."


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Man, I cant believe you have the AR rock going for 180 bux right now. Thats awesome... I'm going to have to sell all the rocks out of my river bed now haha


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

265!!! One born every minute... Haha

OP- you are brilliant!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You are going to be a super star now. It finally made it to www.AR15.com.

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_1_5/1419024_Assult_Rock_for_sale__Arock_.html


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

$305 now and going up! Nice!


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Did EBay pull this add?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Item 190781941697 is no longer available.

That sucks.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Whodathunkit said:


> Did EBay pull this add?


I just looked and it's gone


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

ebay=libs


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Freakin hilarious! I love it!! haha


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

There are two more on there. One is an AR (assault rock) the other an AKrock (Assault Komposite Rock)


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

And I was having fun reading the questions and answers!


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

just FYI, this is what the dbags at eBay said:



> Unfortunately, we had to remove your listing because of the following:
> 
> Your item is described as being compatible with an assault weapon, which indicates that the item is an assault weapon accessory. Due to U.S. Federal and California state laws, We do not permit the sale of any assault weapon-related parts or accessories. If you would like to relist this item, you may do so without mentioning or referencing any assault weapon within the listing.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha, tards. That's some bs.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

This guy liked that auction so much, he decided to list one of his own. And copy the text word for word lol.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Assault-Wea...972?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item257996c534


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

jeff.w said:


> This guy liked that auction so much, he decided to list one of his own. And copy the text word for word lol.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Assault-Wea...972?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item257996c534


I bet he isn't going to donate the proceedings to the NRA like the original listing! sad3sm


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

classic.


----------

